
Do you interested on Android on desktop? - Jiancong
Hi guys, 
   Do you interested in run Android apps on desktop? This is different with emulator you may know such as Bluestacks and genymotion. Its core is very small, it&#x27;s not dependent on any virtual machine. It startup much faster than previous.<p>You can find it http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rehe.kpzs.com.
======
nwrk
Can you provide more details in english ? (interested)

edit: for lazy: clikable [[http://rehe.kpzs.com](http://rehe.kpzs.com)]
[[http://rehe.kpzs.com/feedback](http://rehe.kpzs.com/feedback)]

~~~
Jiancong
Sorry about this website, it only Chinese version now. There are some game
icons in the middle page. Click the icon and got the game.exe, obviously the
game is Android app, you can find <name>.apk in folder. It contains all
runtime environment for that game run on windows.

